# REEFPODS Live Copepods & Reef Nutrition Premium Reef/Fish Food has arrived



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

REEFPODS - best to seed your tank & Refugium . REEF NUTRITON - Live copepods, Live Rotifer, PhytoFeast Live & Premium, Articpods, OysterFeast, MysisFeast, Rotifer Culturing Kit, PE Mysis, Ocean Nutrition and one of the largest food selection available. Feed your Fish & Reef the Best.
[/SIZE]

*
ASK US ABOUT SPECIAL STOCK (Not normally available):*

Nanno High Density 3600 - 1L
RotiferDiet High Density 3600 - 1L
**NEW** RotiGrow Nano - 1L
**NEW ** RotiPlus - 1L
Articpod - 32 oz (20% off comparing to standard size)

*REEFPODS (Available IMMEDIATELY):*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=268
*
MARINE MACRO-ALGAE (NEW NEW):*

Small Leaf Caulpera
Blade Caulpera
Cheatomorpha
Sea Lettuce
Agar

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=90
*
PLANKTON GENESIS - NANNO:*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/ad...ywords=genesis

*REEF NUTRITION:*

MysisFeast - PE Mysis in an easy to dose bottle
OysterFeast - Oyster Eggs and ovarian tissue
Tigger-pods - Live Copepods
Arcti-pods - Red Copepods
PhytoFeast Premium - Micro-Algae Reef Food
PhytoFeast LIVE - Micro-Algae Reef Food
RotiFeast - Super Zooplankton Concentrate
Rotifier Diet - Food for Rotifers
Rotifer Culturing Starter Kit (Including Live Rotifers & RotiferDiet)

Also has Reed Mariculture products for the hardcore aquaculturist or marine breeders.

Also has a wide variety of different food in stock:

New Life Spectrum (many different formulas)
Ocean Nutrition
Hikari Frozen food
PE Mysis
ORA pellets
Omega One
Marine Ornamental breeding food and supplies
AquaThrive NOURISH Polycheate Worm Pellets (0.5mm, 1.0mm, 1.5mm)

*SHOP ONLINE SHIP CANADA-WIDE OR PICKUP BY APPTS.​*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_101

*SEE ALSO:*

Berghia Nudibranch to eat your aiptasia Pest Anemones - Pre-orders yours now ~~ they sell out fast (New Shipment Arriving in 1 week)
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=625

PE Mysis **NEW** now in easy-to-use blister pack
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=64

Award Winning Vortech MP40 Ecosmart Water Pumps Availabe at Reef Aquatica
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=61

TANK RAISED MANDARIN IN CANADA - Lots of designer clownfishes and aquaculture captive bred fishes... Platinum, snowflakes, picasso, dark knight, tequila sunrise, stubby, neon gobies, redsea dottybacks, macro-algae.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=59

ATI T5HO Power Module & Sun Power Fixtures *Available*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=56

Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on your reefbuilders write up Hubert.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Congrats on your reefbuilders write up Hubert.


Thanks Flavio


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For those of you interested:

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/04/06/hubert-chan-shares-captive-bred-upsidedown-jellyfish-world/

Next time clean the glass before you shoot the video!


----------

